# Crossbow from Santa



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

So my 10yr old son is asking Santa for a Crossbow this year. 
I've shot compounds for years, but know nothing about crossbows. He's an avid shooter behind a rifle, and seems to want to take on a new challenge, which I'm fully supporting, just need some guidance. I'm seeing some with shorter limbs, folding stocks etc...he's a hearty 10 year old, so Id like something that he can stay with for awhile. Of course I will be hunting with him for the next several years, so not anticipating him to be able to cock on his own necessarily. An advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Look at Parker they have several that can be easily changed from 125 to 165..There good made in USA with great warranty...


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Crosman air guns makes Centerpoint xbows. I bought this one last year (my 1st xbow). Very accurate and fast (370ft per second). Killed first deer with it this year. She went 19yrds. Very narrow from outside of limb to limb (I think 21.5" when uncocked. 18" when cocked). Heavier than most at 7.9lbs. Very economical. Reviews say every bit of bows costing $600-$800. Comes with quiver, 3 bolts, cocking device, and sling. Stock can be adjusted for length to shoulder. Scope is ok. BUT - it's 185lb draw weight. However, I'm a short fart (5'5") but got some meat on me. I'm 48yrs old, and it's fun to pull back, but very doable for me...

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/centerpoint-sniper-370-crossbow-package


----------

